# How to clamp my AR15 upper reciever?



## ebgb68 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello guys I'm new to this forum and very green to milling metals. I picked up a older bridgeport copy mill and need a way to clamp my first project. 
I need to clamp this upper reciever to open up the port to .550. The cheaper drill press vise I have is not deep enough.  Would flat stock hold or should I make deeper jaws? I'm nervous that I might ruin a two hundred dollar upper If it's not done right.
Thanks Ed


----------



## dave2176 (Oct 17, 2014)

I assume the ejection port? How about making a fixture that will hold it by the rail and mount the fixture to the vise?

Dave


----------



## roygpa (Oct 17, 2014)

would this work? It's aluminum. They also make them in HDPE, but I figure it wouldn't be strong enough to hold the upper still.

Roy


----------



## Andre (Oct 17, 2014)

Are you converting this to .50 Beowulf? If so, you might want to consider getting a Beowulf dedicated upper.


----------



## ebgb68 (Oct 17, 2014)

It's for a 450 bushmaster . I need to figure out how the head tilts otherwise the vise will have to tilt.


----------



## ebgb68 (Oct 17, 2014)

QUOTE=roygpa;237495]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 85781

	

		
			
		

		
	
 would this work? It's aluminum. They also make them in HDPE, but I figure it wouldn't be strong enough to hold the upper still.

Roy[/QUOTE]
That part that holds the rail is wood ? That would be easy enough to copy with a table saw. The question I have is how much pressure does it take to hold the upper still ? I need to mill the shoulder out where the door contacts the upper from the catch forward around to the hinge .


----------



## Freddy (Oct 17, 2014)

You can use 2 vises to get the angle . Hold the part on one vice and then by going up or down you will set the angle.


----------



## Freddy (Oct 17, 2014)

Vice to vice


----------



## pineyfolks (Oct 17, 2014)

Can you clamp it down on the rail on one of these and tilt it to the angle you need? http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/16854-Re-Simple-tilt-table?p=139200#post139200


----------



## ebgb68 (Oct 17, 2014)

Freddy said:


> Vice to vice


I'm going to try this tomorrow . If I have the right vice sizes .


----------



## ebgb68 (Oct 17, 2014)

pineyfolks said:


> Can you clamp it down on the rail on one of these and tilt it to the angle you need? http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/16854-Re-Simple-tilt-table?p=139200#post139200


Thanks for the link Thats exactly what I need for this. I need more metals first to build this.


----------



## ebgb68 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you guys for your replies .  This is the first project I've done with a mill and more fired up than ever to do more. I know this wasn't the ideal way to do this but it's all I had to get this done. I can see where a nicer Kurt style vice would work better. I need to research cutters and coolant and bit speeds first of all.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 18, 2014)

Great setup.  I love out of the box thinking.:thumbzup3:


----------

